

Mogo, a portable height-adjustable stool that can be used with standing desks - nilkn
http://www.focaluprightfurniture.com/mobile-mogo-seat/

======
ljsocal
I see lots of issues with this product...I hope they have good product
liability insurance because they're going to need it.

~~~
nilkn
Clarify?

